# Charging alternative from Seidio ...



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Just came across this new product from Seidio and though it looked nice enough to share.

https://www.seidioonline.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BD2-PBPT22

Seems to be a nice alternative to swapping batteries out (dealing with the TB battery cover can be a hassle lol). On the negative side, it does appear to be rather large and cumbersome compared to just packing an extra battery.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Just get the HTC extended battery. 2750 ftw


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL - that, IMO, adds way too much bulk. I'd rather carry around this thing personally.


----------



## Eogram (Jun 30, 2011)

I've got the HTC extended battery with the seidio active extended case over it. I think its better than stock. The phone itself fits in the hand weird with its surface area to thickness ratio. The 2 day battery life, with no need to monitor it, doesn't hurt either.

sent via telepathy.


----------



## bug_nuts (Jul 30, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> LOL - that, IMO, adds way too much bulk. I'd rather carry around this thing personally.


Ugh... i could never do that.. one id be super ugly... 2 WAY to fat...... i need a phone thinner than the stock thunderbolt.. lol


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Just came across this new product from Seidio and though it looked nice enough to share.
> 
> https://www.seidioonline.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BD2-PBPT22
> 
> Seems to be a nice alternative to swapping batteries out (dealing with the TB battery cover can be a hassle lol). On the negative side, it does appear to be rather large and cumbersome compared to just packing an extra battery.


I just got the "iGO" from the VZW store. It is only an 1880 battery, but it was only $37 after my 20% discount.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

bug_nuts said:


> Ugh... i could never do that.. one id be super ugly... 2 WAY to fat...... i need a phone thinner than the stock thunderbolt.. lol


This "charging vault" does attach to your phone ... it's not a battery replacement. It's just something to have on standby in the event you won't be around an outlet. My personal preference would be to have something like this rather then add the extra size/bulk of the extended battery - but to each their own.

I am not endorsing this product by any means - I was just bored at work and thought I'd throw it out there lol


----------



## musicnet356 (Jul 23, 2011)

I've tried the Seido battery and it runs at a much higher temperature than the stock TBolt battery. You won't find me buying another one.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had no problem with the stock battery, but then again I am in a situation where I can charge through out the day if I need to.

I am going camping this weekend and I suspect that'll be a problem, lol ... I'll just have to turn data off to preserve some juice in the event I need to make an emergency call :grin3:


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I had an external battery for my iPhone, they're nice to have in an emergency, but really annoying to carry around


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> I had an external battery for my iPhone, they're nice to have in an emergency, but really annoying to carry around


Yeah, I got one with my G1 and never used it because an extra battery was SO much better. I just stumbled upon it the other day.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Somethig to note, I have tried 3 different extended batteries with the doors, two of which were oem HTC and they all had signal degradation compared to stock.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

